# Living Will



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 30, 2007)

Last night, my wife and I were sitting in the living room and I said to her, "I never want to live in a vegetative state, dependent on some machine and fluids from a bottle. If that ever happens, just pull the plug."



She got up, unplugged the TV, and threw out my beer.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 30, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Last night, my wife and I were sitting in the living room and I said to her, "I never want to live in a vegetative state, dependent on some machine and fluids from a bottle. If that ever happens, just pull the plug."
> 
> 
> 
> She got up, unplugged the TV, and threw out my beer.





That's putting doctrine into practice!


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 30, 2007)

And did you stop breathing altogether at that point?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## turmeric (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Last night, my wife and I were sitting in the living room and I said to her, "I never want to live in a vegetative state, dependent on some machine and fluids from a bottle. If that ever happens, just pull the plug."
> 
> 
> 
> She got up, unplugged the TV, and threw out my beer.


----------



## MW (Aug 31, 2007)

At least she didn't unplug the beer and throw out the TV.


----------



## Herald (Aug 31, 2007)

At 1:55 am I really needed to read that!


----------

